# I didn't go fishing today - because I'm a wimp. :-(



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I could have gone.....Sandy point only charges three bucks to get in right now, but I had to be lazy.

I could have went somewhere different, like the Anacostia for snakeheads, but that would require gumption beyond typing on the keyboard. 

Life passed me by, because I'm inferior......I have poor "fish" ethic and I also allow my wife to carp at me, incessantly.










Don't be a Stinky Pete - go fishing; the weathers nice and the fish will laugh at you if you don't.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Is that your wife's normal complexion, or has she had a facial?

Huh huh... I said "facial".


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

The metric ton of foundation makeup hides her mile-deep caverns and witch's mole......I think it looks pretty natural.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a Dr's appointment this morning. I have another one next week, and another in May. 3 different Dr's. This getting old sucks! 
I would rather be fishing too! :fishing:


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

bigjim5589 said:


> I had a Dr's appointment this morning. I have another one next week, and another in May. 3 different Dr's. This getting old sucks!
> I would rather be fishing too! :fishing:


I don't have to go so much now. My cholesterol, triglycerides, blood sugar, etc, all normal now that I take fish oil and work out. 

That apple a day really does keep the doctor away.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Am going tomorrow.

Hope my neck will hold up.

Slipped on my icy driveway after a little dusting of snow that melted and re-froze at the end of Oct. 2011. Fell flat on my back and bounced my head off the driveway. First my left pinky and ring finger were numb and tingling. Then the increditable pain in elbow and shoulder started.

After a MRI; I was told I have sever arthritis in my neck. C4 and C5 are still fused together from birth and C6 and C7 have bone spurs and the spinal column is narrowing. So I been taking Etodolac 400 mg 3 times a day and Oxycodone for the pain. I also got some fancy neck brace that you have to pump up.

Starting to feel better; but notice the other day that if I don't turn my whole body to look behind me it hurts. And looking up at a TV that is above your table at a restaurant is not very smart.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Orest said:


> Am going tomorrow.
> 
> Hope my neck will hold up.
> 
> ...


Just getting over a slipped disk in my back. Could hardly walk.

My shoulder and neck are both bad. Same kind of deal, but fortunately it doesn't cause me too much pain. I take nothing. A little old Granddad on occasion. 

;-)


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pete, 

You won't be fishing as much from now on?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dcheng01 said:


> Pete,
> 
> You won't be fishing as much from now on?


Yes I will, just not today. I have actually been very busy, e.g., fixing up my house, taking care of my family, etc. There will be PLENTY time for fishing, though......going for quality over quantity, this year!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

> Sandy point only charges three bucks to get in right now



And the 'Peake is free right now ....


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Orest said:


> And the 'Peake is free right now ....


DAMN!!!! I may be lazy......but I'm _even more _CHEAP!!!!!!


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Orest, do you know for how much longer?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Orest said:


> And the 'Peake is free right now ....



Whaaaaaaaait a minute.....I have to pay to go over the bay bridge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Swimming across the bay is still free I have been told.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Rich60 said:


> Swimming across the bay is still free I have been told.


I ought to. I'm worthless and need to pay for being a lame and disgusting excuse of a fisherman.....









.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Not going fishing because I didn't "feel like it" is an abomination unto the fish-gods.....

My wife called me a "whinny, dippy wimp."

I swear, I ALMOST said something.....


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

When I watch a chick flick......I cry like a little girl.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

odagled2004 said:


> Orest, do you know for how much longer?


I think it is April 1. I couldn't find anything online. If you see plastic bags over the parking permit machines, then it is still free. I will try and contact Queen Anne's County parks.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I prob won't go today ether - I have to make a carrot cake and iron the curtains.....maybe I should go have my testosterone checked.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

that's just wrong. And "wrong" rhymes with?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

come on Pete grab the boys, man up and get out and fish. you must get away from menstruating females and get out and fish :beer:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> come on Pete grab the boys, man up and get out and fish. you must get away from menstruating females and get out and fish :beer:


LOL!!! Going today come hell or high water. Prob SPSP.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Have to grab some circles, bloods and root-beer flavored, lip-gloss.......


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, tried for snakehead at Dogue creek, VA......no takers, so baited up for cats, was only fishing for a couple hours and got skunked, my new sinkers worked out very well. They cast like a missile and did not get snagged in heavy brush. 










Another guy there caught 4 catfish a few big bluegills and lots of fat crappie.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Slightly of topic but I'll post anyways. I'm not fishing today because I'm at my kids swim meet. Temps up in the bleachers are about 90 degrees. Man I wish I was out there. Whaaaaaahhh....... Lol


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Hard to be off topic in this thread, Speed. Days that you can't go make you want to go latter on. :fishing:


----------

